# Jak się mowi .....?



## Anmarvel

Cześć wam!
Potrzebuję pomocy do robienia lista słowa o rodzinnej.
Po angielsku, mówiąc:
Great-aunt ( siostra od jednego moimy dziadkowimy)

Great-uncle ( brat od jednego moimy dziadkowimy)

Great-niece ( wnuka od jednego brata / jedną siostrę)

Great-nephew( wnuk od jednego brata / jedną siostrę)
Po polsku, tłumacząc...?

Bardzo dziękuję a bardzo przepraszam za błędy


----------



## Ben Jamin

Great aunt: _ciotka babka/ciocia babcia_ (formal/informal)
Grat uncle: _stryj dziadek/ stryjek_* -, or _wujek dziadek_
Great niece: _wnuczka (mojego) brata or wnuczka (mojej) siostry_
Great nephew: _wnuk (mojego) brata / wnuczek (mojego) brata_

*Polish has two formal names for uncles: paternal uncle is _stryj_, maternal uncle is _wuj_.
_Stryj _is seldom used today in informal situations, most people will address their paternal uncle _wujku _(vocative case, diminutive form).

The diminutive forms are used almost exclusively when addressing relatives:
babciu! (abuelita!)
dziadku! (abuelito!)
ciociu! ("tita"!?)
wujku! ("tito"!?)
The great uncles and aunts are addressed simply with _ciociu_! and _wujku_!


----------



## zaffy

Z pełnym szacunkiem ale 'ciotka babka?'  Kto tak mówi? Przecież to 'babcia cioteczna' Poza tym każdy powie 'ciotka/ciocia' i tyle.

'dziadek wujeczny' a nie 'stryj dziadek'  itd


----------



## Anmarvel

Bardzo dziękuję Ben Jamin a Zaffy


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Z pełnym szacunkiem ale 'ciotka babka?'  Kto tak mówi? Przecież to 'babcia cioteczna' Poza tym każdy powie 'ciotka/ciocia' i tyle.
> 
> 'dziadek wujeczny' a nie 'stryj dziadek'  itd


Zgadzam się co do tego, że te formy, które oznaczyłem jako formalne są raczej teoretyczne. Z drugiej strony nigdy nie spotkałem się z "bacią cioteczną".
Poza tym, przy osobistym zwracaniu się używa się wyłącznie uproszczonych tytułów, ale i po angielsku nikt nie zwraca się per "great uncle" do brata swojego dziadka, nawet listownie.


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> Z pełnym szacunkiem ale 'ciotka babka?'  Kto tak mówi? Przecież to 'babcia cioteczna' Poza tym każdy powie 'ciotka/ciocia' i tyle. 'dziadek wujeczny' a nie 'stryj dziadek'  itd





Ben Jamin said:


> Z drugiej strony nigdy nie spotkałem się z "babcią cioteczną".


A ja zawsze wolałem określenie "stryj mojego ojca" albo "stryjenka ojca" niż "stryjeczny dziadek" czy "stryjeczna babcia" - przynajmniej precyzyjnie wiadomo, o kogo chodzi. ;-)
Ale w sumie to wszystko oznacza, że we współczesnej polszczyźnie *nie ma* powszechnie przyjętych nazw tego typu pokrewieństwa i albo stosuje się nazwy, które są zrozumiałe w określonym środowisku albo się opisuje "ścieżkę dojścia".


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> A ja zawsze wolałem określenie "stryj mojego ojca" albo "stryjenka ojca" niż "stryjeczny dziadek" czy "stryjeczna babcia" - przynajmniej precyzyjnie wiadomo, o kogo chodzi. ;-)
> Ale w sumie to wszystko oznacza, że we współczesnej polszczyźnie *nie ma* powszechnie przyjętych nazw tego typu pokrewieństwa i albo stosuje się nazwy, które są zrozumiałe w określonym środowisku albo się opisuje "ścieżkę dojścia".


Podpisuję się pod tym.


----------



## zaffy

w moim otoczeniu, południowa Polska, mówi się tylko i wyłącznie ciocia/wujek, nie ważne z której strony, i która woda po kisielu. Jak słyszę słowa typu 'stryj' gdzieś w telewizji to lekko mnie to śmieszy.


----------



## iceranan1979

U mnie (mazowieckie) również coraz rzadziej słyszy się słowo "stryj", "stryjenka". Ciocia i wujek są częściej używane, a dwa wspomniane wcześniej odchodzą już raczej do lamusa. Tak samo jak "swak"


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> w moim otoczeniu, południowa Polska, mówi się tylko i wyłącznie ciocia/wujek, nie ważne z której strony, i która woda po kisielu. Jak słyszę słowa typu 'stryj' gdzieś w telewizji to lekko mnie to śmieszy.


Stryj jest nadal pełnoprawnym słowem języka literackiego/formalnego, tylko w języku potocznym zanika.
Osobiście nie widzę w nim nic śmiesznego.


----------



## Grzmi

Ben Jamin said:


> Stryj jest nadal pełnoprawnym słowem języka literackiego/formalnego, tylko w języku potocznym zanika.
> Osobiście nie widzę w nim nic śmiesznego.


Niestety zanika. Mam nadzieję, że nie podzieli losu świekry czy pociota dzięki związkowi frazeologicznemu _zamienił stryjek siekierkę na kijek_.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Grzmi said:


> Niestety zanika. Mam nadzieję, że nie podzieli losu świekry czy pociota dzięki związkowi frazeologicznemu _zamienił stryjek siekierkę na kijek_.


Mój bratanek (32 lata) mówi do mnie "wujku", ale do innych osób mówi o mnie "mój stryj".
To samo ja stosowałem do moich stryjów. Widać więc, że proces zanikania jest powolny, i potrwa prawdopodobnie jeszcze jedno lub dwa pokolenia.
Jeżeli chodzi o stryjenkę to w moim środowisku nie używało się tego słowa już gdy byłem dzieckiem, ale znam osoby, które jeszcze to robią (różnice regionalne).


----------



## zaffy

Na 100% nie jesteś więc z południa Polski, bo tu nikt tak nie mówi. Nie słyszałem tego słowa już ze 30 lat.


----------



## jasio

Grzmi said:


> Niestety zanika. Mam nadzieję, że nie podzieli losu świekry czy pociota dzięki związkowi frazeologicznemu _zamienił stryjek siekierkę na kijek_.


I będzie zanikać, bo przy modelu rodziny 2+1 to słowo szybko staje się niepotrzebne. W przeciwieństwie do "wuja", ale to ze względu na zmianę znaczenia z "brat matki" na "męski członek rodziny z pokolenia rodziców lub z bliskiego kręgu ich znajomych".


----------



## jasio

Anmarvel said:


> Potrzebuję pomocy do robienia lista słowa o rodzinnej.


Tutaj znalazłem ciekawą listę: Wyrazy zapomniane. 
Ale znaczna część przytoczonych terminów to archaizmy, dziś już nie stosowane.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Na 100% nie jesteś więc z południa Polski, bo tu nikt tak nie mówi. Nie słyszałem tego słowa już ze 30 lat.


Które słowo masz na myśli?


----------



## zaffy

stryj


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> stryj


W języku oficjalnym, na przykład w sądach, na pewno się używa.


----------

